# Joe Biden has big plans to help protect gig workers



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/j...but-will-he-be-able-to-enact-them-11605179235
Biden Says on his website he supports the PRO ACT with Massive penalties for those who defy. This means national AB5 which basically bans all independent contracting, but the pro act can only pass with if the democrats win both seats making the senate a 50-50 split and Kamala Harris will give the democrats the majority.

National AB5 will be great for drivers.
it will result in 77% downsizing the rest will work a shift for minimum wage 30 miles from your house. This is what happened in Switzerland. You will accept every ride or be fired, BUT you will be paid for your down time! So its worth it to get 13 bucks an hour, even though more than 50% of drivers in Switzerland say the hate the new employee structure and plan to quit, they are brainwashed by Uber and don't realize losing flexibility and your job is ok as long as you get workman's comp.

You will not be able to choose you're own schedule, which is good, because flexible jobs are crutches. A shift teaches you work ethic.

No more mileage deduction but you will get reimbursed per mile by the pro act, maybe 20 cents or so. You will lose the destination filter, but you will be rewarded with the number #1 thing drivers ask for the most, workmans comp.

You will not get health care or a higher rate per mile, in fact without the mileage deduction your obamacare subsidy will go up but a higher rate per mile or health care isn't important, not nearly as important as workman's comp.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh good grief. The single biggest con of AB5 is the gigs might hire 20-30% of the current 'driver' population. So 70% are kicked to the streets. How is that a good thing?

Long live Calif Prop 22.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

How can Biden think anyone can trust the decisions of his teams when they are being advised by executives from Uber and Lyft. Proof that his intelligence community is not very intelligent.

_"Biden also has Matt Olsen, chief trust and security office at Uber UBER, 4.86%, advising the Intelligence Community transition team, and Brandon Belford, a senior director of public policy at Lyft LYFT, 0.00%, advising the Office of Management and Budget transition team."_


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and Trump and his sewer creatures can be trusted more?

Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"And if any of them drivers act up, you tell Old Joe to put 'em in the hot box. That'll teach 'em their place."


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> National AB5 will be great for drivers.
> it will result in 77% downsizing the rest will work a shift for minimum wage 30 miles from your house. This is what happened in Switzerland. You will accept every ride or be fired, BUT you will be paid for your down time! So its worth it to get 13 bucks an hour, even though more than 50% of drivers in Switzerland say the hate the new employee structure and plan to quit, they are brainwashed by Uber and don't realize losing flexibility and your job is ok as long as you get workman's comp.
> 
> You will not be able to choose you're own schedule, which is good, because flexible jobs are crutches. A shift teaches you work ethic.
> ...


I read the article, but somehow, I did not see the part above. Is that your own interpretation?
If it is, I won't worry about it, as I assume you don't work for Uber.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/j...but-will-he-be-able-to-enact-them-11605179235
> Biden Says on his website he supports the PRO ACT with Massive penalties for those who defy. This means national AB5 which basically bans all independent contracting, but the pro act can only pass with if the democrats win both seats making the senate a 50-50 split and Kamala Harris will give the democrats the majority.
> 
> National AB5 will be great for drivers.
> ...


Uber and Lyft will turn profitable ( stock options excluded)partly due to the upcoming pipelined govt contracts. Too big to fail &#128512;


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Illini said:


> I read the article, but somehow, I did not see the part above. Is that your own interpretation?
> If it is, I won't worry about it, as I assume you don't work for Uber.


no, biden and Harris support the proact, that means if Democrats get senate majority there will be national ab5, say goodbye to logging on and off when you want and say hello to massive downsizing and shifts 40 miles from your house for 13 bucks an hour BUT it is worth it since we will get workmans comp.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> there will be national ab5,


not going to happen. Only reason gig is on Biden's mind is he incorrectly thought the 'unions' could be involved. They ain't and they won't be. Period.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and Trump and his sewer creatures can be trusted more?
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.


You are the only one who even thought about Trump regarding this statement. The country will never move forward with people like you that can't think beyond the past.
Come on dude get with the present and think to the future. Not everybody is promoting Trump. Grow up and stop acting like a narrow minded liberal.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> National AB5 will be great for drivers.


But then you list a bunch of negatives....


dnlbaboof said:


> You will accept every ride or be fired





dnlbaboof said:


> losing flexibility and your job is ok





dnlbaboof said:


> You will not be able to choose you're own schedule





dnlbaboof said:


> No more mileage deduction





dnlbaboof said:


> You will not get health care or a higher rate per mile





dnlbaboof said:


> say goodbye to logging on and off when you want





dnlbaboof said:


> say hello to massive downsizing and shifts 40 miles from your house


.


dnlbaboof said:


> losing flexibility and your job is ok as long as you get workman's comp.





dnlbaboof said:


> #1 thing drivers ask for the most, workmans comp.





dnlbaboof said:


> not nearly as important as workman's comp.


So, have you tried or has anyone prevented you from getting your own 'workmans comp type' Independent contractor business or disability insurance, since you feel it is the most important thing?
Instead of sacrificing the benefits of IC, that you characterized as 'unimportant'.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

socialist state country - joe bidon ? 
This is what were coming to .




Employees So much for a contractor coming over to paint your house .
It may cost double.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Not everybody is promoting Trump


what planet do you live on? Almost half the country believes President will be president after 1/20. Do catch up.

AND REALLY, more like 90% of this forum believes the President won and by a lot. Really not hard to catch up. Try it, ok.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> what planet do you live on? Almost half the country believes President will be president after 1/20. Do catch up.
> 
> AND REALLY, more like 90% of this forum believes the President won and by a lot. Really not hard to catch up. Try it, ok.


Trump had nothing to do with my statement until YOU brought him into the picture.
Sorry you have such a narrow liberal point of view and a major negative complex. I bet dreams of Trump ruin your sleep. Get over yourself, you are not worth debating if you can't even admit when you are wrong. Now go cry to someone who cares because in case you haven't noticed there is a lot of pride in not think like you. (This is not really what I want to say to you but every time I say what I really think the moderators delete it).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Trump had nothing to do with my statement until YOU brought him into the picture.


are you really not reading your own replies. YOU brought up Biden and how he couldn't be trusted. I merely stated a FACT the current president can't be trusted either. What over 20k lies in 4 years?

You really need to pay more attn. I'm not conservative, I'm not liberal. Not a whack job radical either. Can you say the same?

And learn to get your opinion across wo getting mods upset; it really really isn't that hard.

Now go find a quiet place and think of Trump being President after 1/20; because, you know, he won by a lot. 

AND, learn ignore since you seem pretty triggered. Chill out.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

were screwed Democrats are up big in Georgia runoff polls, get ready for national ab5 where youll lose your job, flexibility, health care but youll be rewarded with workmans comp on a shift 40 miles from your house. Cant wait.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> are you really not reading your own replies. YOU brought up Biden and how he couldn't be trusted. I merely stated a FACT the current president can't be trusted either. What over 20k lies in 4 years?
> 
> You really need to pay more attn. I'm not conservative, I'm not liberal. Not a whack job radical either. Can you say the same?
> 
> ...


Get real, To quote what I said, "How can Biden think anyone can trust the decisions of his teams when they are being advised by executives from Uber and Lyft. Proof that his intelligence community is not very intelligent."
Now where exactly does this statement say Biden can't be trusted? You are a total jerk and every one on this site knows this.
You are more than just a liberal whack job, you are not radical only because you are a coward. You are just plain ignorant and a total trouble maker who thinks you know more than you do. Not to mention you are not even a real American.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Proof that his intelligence community is not very intelligent."


hahahahaha. And dotards intelligence? His IQ? What would you rate him? Documented he doesn't read reports. Needs big pictures.

You are ignorant of the last 4 years. You can't even keep up with your own replies and become 'hurt' when you are tagged.

You want to whine and moan about Biden; well you also get the compare and contrast with the President. You have the last 4 years to review. Or did you ignore those years?

Learn ignore. Need help? We are here to help you.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> hahahahaha. And dotards intelligence? His IQ? What would you rate him? Documented he doesn't read reports. Needs big pictures.
> 
> You are ignorant of the last 4 years. You can't even keep up with your own replies and become 'hurt' when you are tagged.
> 
> ...


I rate Trump as history, too bad you can't do the same. I have said already that I hope the best for Biden and I hope he doesn't get treated the crappy the liberals treated Trump. 
You are nothing but a troubled loser that can't keep your nose out of other peoples business. You family must be so ashamed of you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I hope the best for Biden


something to agree on. See, that wasn't hard was it?

As to your ongoing name calling; well I raised a toddler to a teenager so far; maybe you will advance from the toddle stage soon. And/or you are using 'daddy's' account to post. Uh oh.

Try to do better, child.

and learn ignore. We are really here to help you. No judgements.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> You really need to pay more attn. I'm not conservative, I'm not liberal. Not a whack job radical either.


But you have a pretty nasty case of TDS and your partisanship shows through your teeth. The problem isn't Trump (the media makes you think it is. The problem with American politics is people like Biden, Nancy, and Mitch. They love to see us fight for our side when in reality they are all on the same team and robbing us blindly while people like you get fed propaganda from places like CNN about Trump.

Look at both sides for once. You keep making the claim you are neither yet you never seem to criticize Biden or the democrats...just Trump

Biden is just as bad if not worse than Trump. The only difference is the media won't cover Biden the same as they do Trump, because they are friends of the DNC

Ever notice that pattern when Clinton and Obama were in office (soft and positive media coverage) compared to when Bush and Trump (hard and negative coverage) have been? It's not hard to see...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Look at both sides for once. You keep making the claim you are neither yet you never seem to criticize Biden or the democrats...j


I listen to all sides, not sure 'both' sides. I'm neither a DEM or a GOP; when Biden, as Prez, makes a doofus move I'll be there. As far as Biden is worse than Trump? I don't have TDS, but you have President lover syndrome. Come into the light, you will feel better.

He lost, but a lot. Just own it. And stop watching so much Fox News.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> He lost, but a lot. Just own it. And stop watching so much Fox News.


Who said I watch Fox News? You peddle democrat talking points, so yeah...



SHalester said:


> As far as Biden is worse than Trump? I don't have TDS, but you have President lover syndrome. Come into the light, you will feel better.


Deflecting as always. Can't admit your own faults and partisanship. At least I can admit mine &#129335;&#127995;‍♂ Just sad and pathetic for you. You aren't fooling anyone with your lies (I'm neither liberal or conservative or a radical) you literally talk like a Liberal with TDS &#128514;

And still no criticism of Biden or any democrats

(not that there is a lack of material to choose from)

You will be like all the other liberals and go to sleep with Biden behind the wheel...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Who said I watch Fox News? You peddle democrat talking points, so yeah...


oh, sorry. I usually include OANN, Newsmax, Breitbart. You know for the President lovers club; their media of choice.

My faults? In this thread? None. Your faults: glaring and obvious. Just one question. Who will be President at noon on the 20th.

Not a liberal either. Go find what I am; it's your 2nd homework question.

Now run along.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I’d say you should be thankful we had Trump as President. He brought a lot of attention to issues within politics and the “swamp” (there is definitely a lot of “swamp” on both sides)

Because of him, a lot more people are aware of politics and it’s going to bring some major changes in the future. If Hillary had won, it would be the same old establishment politics on both sides and nothing would ever change.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> something to agree on. See, that wasn't hard was it?
> 
> As to your ongoing name calling; well I raised a toddler to a teenager so far; maybe you will advance from the toddle stage soon. And/or you are using 'daddy's' account to post. Uh oh.
> 
> ...


I do hope to meet you one day.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> If Hillary had won


this will make you happy as member of the President I love you club:

I didn't like Hillary, but she was less smelly than President.

I don't really like Biden due to his age; but again, less smelly than the President.

I do give you credit as you got to vote twice for somebody you really wanted as President. Congrats; it worked once. Failed in an epic manner the 2nd time.

Merry Xmas Eve


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Not a liberal either. Go find what I am; it's your 2nd homework question.


Couldve fooled me. So you are a Republican then?!? &#129322; because like I said you talk like a broken record liberal with TDS



SHalester said:


> oh, sorry. I usually include OANN, Newsmax, Breitbart. You know for the President lovers club; their media of choice.


All cable news is propaganda on both sides. I don't waste my time with that crap. You should try it too sometime.

By you saying words like "President" doesn't really help your case of saying you are neutral on politics. If you were, you wouldn't use words like that and you would criticize a democrat (still haven't done) but nice try thanks for playing &#128077;

keep on thinking you are not a liberal

"if I say a lie enough times, it will come true"



SHalester said:


> I do give you credit as you got to vote twice for somebody you really wanted as President. Congrats; it worked once. Failed in an epic manner the 2nd time.


I didn't vote In 2016

ive made that known on here

you can't control your TDS

there are ways we can help you though


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> saying you are neutral on politics.


I said I was neutral....recently? Show me? In fact, I've only said what I'm not. Geez, do better. Maybe debating isn't really for you?

Maybe a drift back to the thread topic. How Biden will help the gigs, which is pure BS because Biden **** maybe there was a role for the unions; there isn't.

Go.

didn't vote in 2016? Well, that make perfect sense. Explains your issue. And then you voted and President loss, by a lot. Coincidence?


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Ever notice that pattern when Clinton and Obama were in office (soft and positive media coverage) compared to when Bush and Trump (hard and negative coverage) have been? It's not hard to see...


let's see... bush... worst terrorist attack in US history, gave up finding the guy responsible, invaded the wrong country at a cost of 6 trillion dollars, and ended with the biggest economic collapse in US history.

obama inherited the worst recession in 80 years, the economy bottomed out 40 days into his term and from that bottom the stock market tripled, 15 million jobs created, record 80 straight months of positive job growth, 94 month S&P bull market run, 30 million uninsured americans got health insurance, cut the deficit from 1.4 trillion to 550 billion, and bin laden is dead.

trump inherited the strongest economy any president from an opposition party has ever inherited and he's on pace to be the first president since hoover to have a net loss of jobs in his term, more indictments and convictions of his campaign and admin than any president except reagan, we lead the world in covid dears (USA! USA! USA! USA!), internal emails show he essentially wanted us to lead the world in covid deaths, and he's now refusing to leave office after losing a free and fair election.

why, oh why, would the media be so negative in their coverage of republicans? could it be because republicans are corrupt morons? no, no, no, it must be because they're all in cahoots with the democrats.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

MCR2020 said:


> after losing a free and fair election.


You lost me at the first few sentences but this one took the cake

as far as Trump and his economy...it would be fair to say no country right now has a robust economy. The fact he was president during a pandemic shouldn't be used against him when it comes to the economy. Democrat governors haven't helped the cause with the economy either you know. Bush and Obama didn't have a worldwide pandemic to deal with during their presidencies

A better comparison would be to use Trumps first 3 years of his terms economy before covid hit. It was pretty darn good. You can't deny that


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> A better comparison would be to use Trumps first 3 years of his terms economy before covid hit. It was pretty darn good. You can't deny that


coattails of what he inherited, no?


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You lost me at the first few sentences but this one took the cake
> 
> as far as Trump and his economy...it would be fair to say no country right now has a robust economy. The fact he was president during a pandemic shouldn't be used against him when it comes to the economy. Democrat governors haven't helped the cause with the economy either you know. Bush and Obama didn't have a worldwide pandemic to deal with during their presidencies
> 
> A better comparison would be to use Trumps first 3 years of his terms economy before covid hit. It was pretty darn good


so you'll give him all the credit for an economy he inherited but none of the blame for the covid economy he created? yeah, you're not a hack. and the last 3 years of obama were better than the first 3 years of trump.

trump lost, snowflake, FAIR, that's why even moscow mitch has abandoned him. get over it. he'll rightly be remembered as the worst president in US history.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

MCR2020 said:


> why, oh why, would the media be so negative in their coverage of republicans? could it be because republicans are corrupt morons? no, no, no, it must be because they're all in cahoots with the democrats


Well people say democrats are for the poor and middle class and republicans are for the rich

Look at the top 8 wealthiest people in Congress 
It's an even split 4 are Dems 4 are republicans










Also look at Nancy and Mitch. Both ultra rich, both have been in politics too long, both are on different teams, You know they play political theater and they probably are really good friends behind closed doors, right?



SHalester said:


> coattails of what he inherited, no?


did he screw it up?



MCR2020 said:


> so you'll give him all the credit for an economy he inherited but none of the blame for the covid economy he created?


Yes because HE shut down every individual state and he brought the virus over from China, didn't he? &#129315;

Write a serious post if you want a serious answer, not some CNN worthy criticism BS


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> did he screw it up?


everything that occurred was on his watch. Buck stops with the President, don't you agree? But all that is pointless and for the historians to figure out.

Trump first impeached, single term President. He likes to be the best and only one. Well, there he goes. That will be on his tomb stone.

Own it.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Maybe a drift back to the thread topic. How Biden will help the gigs, which is pure BS because Biden thought maybe there was a role for the unions; there isn't.
> 
> Go.


Ok sure. Unions should stay out of the gig economy. They will ruin it. Biden won't do anything about it. I want the freedom myself to decide if it's worth it to drive for Uber/Lyft/food deliver companies. I don't want a union to mandate a minimum wage and other stuff which will cause the companies to raise prices and means less hours and business for us



SHalester said:


> Trump first impeached, single term President. He likes to be the best and only one. Well, there he goes. That will be on his tomb stone.


that was one of many political theater distractions during his term. Just like "Russia Russia Russia". He won't ever serve any prison. Bill Clinton never has, and he's a known rapist and Pedo

I'll be on your side of thinking when Democrats start racking up prison sentences. They are just as guilty of things. Both sides. But I promise you this, it won't start with Trump. The dominoes will likely start to fall with Bill Clinton. Until then, they are all immune. It's the system. It's been that way for decades, JS

If they do decide to charge and prosecute Clinton and put him in jail, go after Trump if they have credible evidence that will hold in court. If he's guilty, throw him in jail too. I'm fine with it. I really am. I'm really not as attached to Trump as you think I am


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> that was one of many political theater distractions during his term.


Still, it is a fact. Impeached and a single term. He owns that record. Even you will agree Trump is all about records and being the biggest and best. He now owns a record of his own.

I see you and wolfie like the squirrel moments to deflect. Well, look at what happened to wolfie. Still hiding in the up.net closet trying to come up with a squirrel moment to cover President lost in a landslide, epic wipe out.

Past time for you to move on.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Past time for you to move on.


I have. I don't think Trump can pull it off. I put his current odds at around 25%

I don't think the election was 100% free and fair, I believe there was cheating, but it is going to be almost impossible to prove. Democrats were able to cover their tracks pretty well. Trump wasn't prepared for it. There has been cheating going on in politics for decades (look at gerrymandering as an example. Both sides do it so it's fair game)



SHalester said:


> President lost in a landslide, epic wipe out.


Like I said, I don't think he lost fairly but he has pretty much run out of time and hasn't had any good evidence that's held up in any court case. He wasn't prepared and he let it happen. It is kind of his fault. Republicans are accepting that and moving on.

The ones who got screwed in this election were Trump voters due to the probable (but so far unprovable in court) cheating, and progressives who got tricked into voting for Biden. Biden can't pull off any major progressive legislation. There are too many moderate Dems and republicans in both house and senate that wouldn't let it happen.

Biden is a moderate who is going to be a moderate President with moderate legislation. All that progressive and socialist/radical talk was fear mongering to get democrats to vote for Trump.

Biden did post a lot of things in his campaign that could be considered progressive, but like I said a lot of it won't be passed. He wants to end cash bail, look how that's turned out in cities like Portland, San Fran, NYC, and now LA. Crime is up. That wouldn't pass in the current house and senate.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

On a different note: someone I do like and who seems to be gaining steam on both sides of the aisle is Tulsi Gabbard. I don't agree with 100% of her positions on policy but she is someone that has surprised me and she is likable. She has good intentions and isn't afraid to cross the aisle to get something done. She is someone I would vote for in a heartbeat right now and I would trust her to run this country and unite us more than Biden or Trump










If she ran in 2024 as an independent against Biden and Trump, I would vote for her

We are very divided as a country right now. It started under Bush, then got worse under Obama, and it's the worst I've ever seen under Trump. A second term of Trump admittedly won't help us with these division issues in this country. Biden will be better than Trump on uniting us, but Biden still isn't the right guy to run things. We need someone fresh and young and likable like Tulsi.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/j...but-will-he-be-able-to-enact-them-11605179235
> Biden Says on his website he supports the PRO ACT with Massive penalties for those who defy. This means national AB5 which basically bans all independent contracting, but the pro act can only pass with if the democrats win both seats making the senate a 50-50 split and Kamala Harris will give the democrats the majority.
> 
> National AB5 will be great for drivers.
> ...


JOE BIDENS BIG PLAN
3 MONTH NATIONAL HOME LOCKDOWN !


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> socialist state country - joe bidon ?
> This is what were coming to .
> 
> 
> ...


The next thing I'm going to hear is not only is President Elect Biden a "socialist" but he's taking orders from the ghost of Hugo Chavez himself. He floats in his head every night and gives him instructions along with Vladimir Lenin. 
Yeah...a commie alright!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> The next thing I'm going to hear is not only is President Elect Biden a "socialist" but he's taking orders from the ghost of Hugo Chavez himself. He floats in his head every night and gives him instructions along with Vladimir Lenin.
> Yeah...a commie alright!


Biden won't get anywhere in the House and Senate with a socialist agenda. Too many centrists on both sides with corporate donors they have to please that won't let it happen

Biden's gonna be the quiet centrist that secretly bombs and drone bombs the Middle East while the media ignores those things and asks him tough questions like what his favorite flavor of ice cream is


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Biden won't get anywhere in the House and Senate with a socialist agenda. Too many centrists on both sides with corporate donors they have to please that won't let it happen
> 
> Biden's gonna be the quiet media centrist that secretly bombs and drone bombs the Middle East while the media asks him tough questions like what his favorite flavor of ice cream is


Meanwhile
" American " Corporations
Move all Manufacturing to 
COMMUNIST CHINA!!!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Meanwhile
> " American " Corporations
> Move all Manufacturing to
> COMMUNIST CHINA!!!


It's funny democrats claim it's bad and we need more jobs here in the US yet some of their corporate donors are the same ones hiring foreign citizens and moving these jobs overseas &#129335;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AB5 conditions would result in a 90-100% increase in pay per hour in Florida. At the same time skyrocketing pay that much will _gut_ demand.

in 2019 the pay per hour was in -$7-12 range if you did it right and knew what you were doing, working peak hours. If you anted it was worse than that. Reality is that my math shows $18-20 an hour here with employment classification. Throw on tips and your looking at closer to $25. But if your accepting every ping, even the 5+ mile away pings the earnings might actually be higher.

Furthermore the price between taxi and uber is going to disappear, (as suprise suprise, I think the current taxi price is much closer to inline with employment classification than uber pricing.

On a 24 hour rental i need to currently be brining in $350+ for it to be "worth it" that's the kicker... $350 IN A DAY.
Take out the $150 that currently goes into expenses and paying the cab company their cut. OK that's $200 left over to pay me.

Now at 100% overtime how many hours is that $200?

15.58 hours.

_My "profit" driving a cab as an IC in one 24 hour rental is enough to pay for 15.58 hours of overtime at min wage._

coincidentally this is about the number of hours I actually work.

So taxi rates won't have to increase at all, and frankly these laws will increase demand for taxi services because uber prices will have to increase so so much.

Frankly i suspect uber to bail out of Orlando entirely leaving just the fleet deals they have set up. They are going to have to bump up pay by such a high degree their customer base is going to get gutted anyway.

The hilarious part?

If i work 18 hours driving a cab that puts my "pay" at $200 on $350 in revenue. At 100% OVERTIME this is within min wage.
8.59 X 15.5 X 1.5= 199.71

Now if i drove 300 miles for uber, in 15 1/2 hours (of overtime)... That puts what i'm legally entitled to earn as an employee at..

8.59 X 15.5 X 1.6 = $199.71
300 X .575 = $172.50

THE HILARIOUS PART?

The "expenses" of paying me to operate plus what i currently give the cab company for expenses is _$20 lower_ than what uber would have to pay an employee driving the same number of miles. And that's not giving uber a cut either. And that's without giving uber a cut of the business. Let's give uber 30%

$350 in revenue driving a cab
VS
$199 (min wage)
$172.50 (mileage)
$111.45 (30% market up for uber)

That puts Uber's expenses at $130 per 15 hours more expenive than the cab company. _*$130!*_

The "actual" expenses of having an employee for uber/lyft make them 37% more expensive than a taxi driving the same miles for the same time.

And guys for the record?

Overtime only accounts for 19% of the cab company expenses in my example, and a staggering 13% of uber/lyfts expenses.

_So that's 19% for cabs and 13% for uber of the total expenses with 100% of hours worked being overtime.

Cutting employees off at 40 hours makes no sense when it's such a low %._

Now lets look at the cost of health insurance...

$600 a head a month for the employee.

That's $150 a week for full time workers.

Well guess what.. you either have to cut employees off short enough to not get insurance or your better off letting them work 80 hours and get overtime...

80 hours versus 40 hours?

Guess what...

it doesn't matter because the overtime costs are about equal to the health insurance costs.

The simple matter is that the cab company wouldn't have to change much, they would just have to garuntee that I would have to get paid $8.59 for the first 40 hours ($343) and and $12.88 an hour after that. Assuming 80 hour work week..

$343
$515
$858

Now let's throw in a one week cab rental at the weakly rate. That's another $850 something dollars. Plus let's say $250 in gas/tolls.

That's $1,958 that I as an employee cab driver would have to bring in to collect min wage at 80 hours and pay the cab company the same cab rental they currently collect. At 80 hours driven that's 11.5 hours driven per day, well within full time numbers and per hour i would need to bring in $24.47

Now let's say that an uber driver works 80 hours...

$858.

Now let's throw on the 20-25 miles driven per hour.

That uber driver needs to be getting a check for $1035 for mileage reimbursements on tp of the $858 for pay, totaling $1893. And now let's mark it up by 33% leaving uber with a 1/4 cut of whatever is brought in.

That means that the uber driver in the same market would need to bring in a total of $2,517.69. Over 80 hours this would be $31.47 an hour collected from customers.
The overtime would account for less than 7% of the total amount collected.

Overtime is a very insignificant portion of the total revenue that needs to be collected.

It's $171 a week for overtime here versus $150 a week for health insurance for an extra driver. Insignificant to a very high degree. The bigger issue is that they will have to literally double pay here in order to come into compliance with employee classification.

And this is with a really high cab rental, my personal belief is that most cab companies are well under $600 A WEEK currently.

Also the cab companies will get a price increase following employment classification requirements. That's a no brainer.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Just what I need. A bunch of Trumuplicans analyzing the Biden Administration. Sorry orange kids, your credibility has been on the ropes for 4 years now and with very little chance to get into the mainstream. 
I know the direction this country is going NOW. 

I'm not looking for any miracles, but I am looking to have our government resorted to a working and functional entity to serve the American people after the attempts to destroy America. 
You won't hear......"Good People on Both Sides" or any of the other baffoonish damaging remarks we've been inundated with from the Orange clown and his followers. 

Hang on to your Orange panties Trumpanzees, you won't like it.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Imagine thinking that a national version of AB5 would be a good thing. It was a garbage idea at the state level, it would be destructive beyond belief at the national level.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MCR2020 said:


> let's see... bush... worst terrorist attack in US history, gave up finding the guy responsible, invaded the wrong country at a cost of 6 trillion dollars, and ended with the biggest economic collapse in US history.
> 
> obama inherited the worst recession in 80 years, the economy bottomed out 40 days into his term and from that bottom the stock market tripled, 15 million jobs created, record 80 straight months of positive job growth, 94 month S&P bull market run, 30 million uninsured americans got health insurance, cut the deficit from 1.4 trillion to 550 billion, and bin laden is dead.
> 
> ...


So. Many. Things. Wrong.










Big Lou said:


> after the attempts to destroy America.


...by the Dems, by any means necessary, to oust Trump after successfully stealing the election.
Then the Dems fix what they destroyed and take credit.
It's genius.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So. Many. Things. Wrong.
> View attachment 537885
> 
> 
> ...


Life in the bubble must be comforting. 
The only means necessary to oust Trump was with his traitorous behavior and the "above the law" Russian collusion.

But then again....It doesn't matter when you live in the bubble. When something happens that you don't like,,,,just make shit up.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Life in the bubble must be comforting.
> The only means necessary to oust Trump was with his traitorous behavior and the "above the law" Russian collusion.
> 
> But then again....It doesn't matter when you live in the bubble. When something happens that you don't like,,,,just make shit up.
> ...


You would know because democrats perfected this strategy that over the past four years.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Droosk said:


> Imagine thinking that a national version of AB5 would be a good thing. It was a garbage idea at the state level, it would be destructive beyond belief at the national level.


Well...

If they paid a fair rate in the first place it wouldn't cause a huge collapse in the market.

Back in the day i'd make $20-25 an hour average. More than the $19 or so that min wage _really_ represents. These days min wage (by IRS standards) would amount to 2-3 TIMES the average uber pay per hour.

But then again uber/lyft have cut pay for 60% in the last 4 years, so that has to be taken into account. (thats just the per mile rate, not including changes to surge ect.

SO really based on 4 years ago it wouldn't be much pay increase at all,

based on 2019 pay it's a huge increase.

(throwing 2020 out as it's a mess and half caused by lack of business)


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Life in the bubble must be comforting.
> The only means necessary to oust Trump was with his traitorous behavior and the "above the law" Russian collusion.
> 
> But then again....It doesn't matter when you live in the bubble. When something happens that you don't like,,,,just make shit up.


Russia? 
Still? 
Really? LMAO
Why are complaining about this anyway.
Clearly you're ok with election fraud, or is that only when it goes your way.
Got it.

Meanwhile, under your very nose, we are becoming China under China Joe and Dems.
But then again...It doesn't matter, right?
Bring in virus, destroy economy, bureaucratic rule, social credit system, destroy America and it's values.
But hey, small price to pay just to get rid of Trump.

The only bubble bursting is that of your freedom and liberties.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> and the "above the law" Russian collusion.


Dude you need new sources. Russia was debunked a long time ago to be false. Along with "a friend of a friend of a source said Trump said our Troops were losers and suckers", that he paid "only" $750 in taxes when he in fact prepaid millions of dollars (it helps to read the entire story instead of just the headlines) the russian bounties story was a hoax by Adam Schiff cause he's a Trump hating liberal. Pretty much almost everything the media tries to get people to say bad about trump turns out not to be true or exaggerated. All the while ignoring the democrat party and what they do, making you think they are the "good guys" &#128514; when in reality both sides are screwing us and robbing us of our own money

The truth is Trump is too divisive for a second term. But Biden is a horrible pick. His cabinet picks are horrible (all swamp/establishment) we may feel like things will get back to normal but it will likely be Obama 2.0 and like he told his 100 plus billionaire donors (which is more than Trump had BTW) "nothing will fundamentally change"

Sure I get it Trump is out. People are happy. But Trump is out because he is the outsider of Washington. He's not a politician. Both sides didn't like him. He wanted to really change things up but democrats wouldn't work with him and half of the GOP wouldn't work with him either. Now instead of real change we are going back to the way things were during Bush and Obama.

What does that mean? It means the media will ignore all of the bad done during Bidens presidency because that's what they do when a democrat is in office, or with any story that would hurt a democrat politician. People will go to sleep on politics because they won't be talking about Biden except for right wing media.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/j...but-will-he-be-able-to-enact-them-11605179235
> Biden Says on his website he supports the PRO ACT with Massive penalties for those who defy. This means national AB5 which basically bans all independent contracting, but the pro act can only pass with if the democrats win both seats making the senate a 50-50 split and Kamala Harris will give the democrats the majority.
> 
> National AB5 will be great for drivers.
> ...


So in short... you getting screwed twice as hard as uber with half the lube. Great... why do politicians break everything they touch?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> So in short... you getting screwed twice as hard as uber with half the lube. Great... why do politicians break everything they touch?


Agree politicians need to leave the gig economy alone. As adults we can decide on our own if it's worth doing or not. Just divide hours put in by earnings and realize this is your gross before expenses (a la pre tax earnings at a regular job) the trade off for no benefits and no minimum pay amount is we can make as much as we want and work as much as we want and work when we want and stop take breaks when we want to and decline pings when we want. If you make it into a "job" that will turn off a lot of people. Plus still no benefits. They should give drivers a choice. You can be an employee (if you want benefits) or you can be independent. You can change it every 3 or 6 months.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Russia?
> Still?
> Really? LMAO
> Why are complaining about this anyway.
> ...


Russia? You guys brought it up, that's why. Just because he got away with it in the Trumpublican Senate, does not make his collusion go away. Did I say collusion? I meant to use your terms.....
A SERIES OF COENSIDENCES WITH RUSSIAN CONTACTS, LOANS TO TRUMP AND EXCHANGES IN SENSITIVE INTELLIGENCE

There, now I'm speaking trump.
Yes there was and is fraud. I personally saw Hugo Chavez roaming the halls of the Arizona polling places with boxes of ballots and a giant orange eraser.

Happy Holidays


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> You guys


You guys?
I didn't bring up Russia.


Big Lou said:


> your terms.....


Your terms?
Again, I didn't say the quote you posted.

You're really confused.
Maybe you have Covid brain fog, but I suspect you're this confused all the time.


----------

